# Riddle me this, Goofy is Regular?



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Guys,

So I'm confused, I read tones about working out your stance and I've been riding Goofy. I'm a complete leftie and am extremely comfortable with riding this way, however according to the general tests my left foot leads so this should be in front and therefore regular.

So call this an observation or complete stupidity. Statistically there are more right footed people in the world, so why is Regular called Regular if its left footed???

Thanks,


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

No, population-wise, there are more people who ride left-foot forward. In North America, i'd say its around 60%, but in japan it may be around 80 or 90%.

There are lots of different methods for determining stance, and some are not very accurate. Like the "Which foot do you kick with?" thing. 

The most accurate tests i know are "Which foot is forward when you slide across the kitchen floor in your socks/ do a tug-o-war?"

But in the end, whatever, ride whichever way you like. I had a girlfriend who got on the lift regular but rode goofy, because of how she was taught.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, if you're completely comfortable riding goofy, then ride goofy. Simple as that. Screw the tests.

But, if you're completely comfortable riding goofy, start riding regular anyway, that way you can ride switch!


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

The tests are generally pretty shoddy in my experience. May as well be random, I haven't noticed any correlation between the tests and what is more comfortable on the slopes among the people I have been with.

No need for a test IMO, put your weak foot as your leading foot, if it doesn't work out for you then change it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Right footed people ride left foot forward because the rear foot is doing most of the work for stops and turns. Also, ollying is a reason as well.

Those tests are BS in my opinion. I am all over the place with those tests. I step out with left foot forward when pushed from the back. I slide across the floor with my left foot in front. My dominant leg when I kick is my right. I skateboard with my right foot forward. But then, I ride regular with my left foot forward on a snowboard.

As someone stated above, ride whatever you feel most comfortable with. Screw the tests.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

As far as I'm concerned, you are ALL goofy!:cheeky4:


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

a right footed person like myself "should" lead w/ the right foot to carve "properly." this is because you are supposed to initiate the carve with your lead foot rather than yuse your trailing foot as a rudder.
ive always rode regular and finally worked on switch this season. it was much easier to get started with carving riding switch, maybe because it was proper maybe because i know what im doing after 8 years?


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

crazyface said:


> a right footed person like myself "should" lead w/ the right foot to carve "properly." this is because you are supposed to initiate the carve with your lead foot rather than yuse your trailing foot as a rudder.
> ive always rode regular and finally worked on switch this season. it was much easier to get started with carving riding switch, maybe because it was proper maybe because i know what im doing after 8 years?


This isn't really true. A right footed person "should" lead with their left foot (there can be exceptions but this is what I have noticed). As I said, lead with your weaker foot. This may seem counterintuitive since you turn with your front foot but you do most of your balance and weight shifting work with your back leg.


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

So I did a little search on the tinternet, and lets face it, "nothing's wrong on the Internet!"

Laterality - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

According to this 81% of people favor there right foot. However I completely agree do what feels right and screw the tests, but still its not logical?

I've also started riding switch, but I'm thinking of setting my board up as regular to see how I like it... Next season ah...


----------



## FlangeMonkey (Aug 13, 2009)

ahhh ok... I can see what "anti-bling" was saying...

I've read a little more on the Wiki:



> Board footedness: The stance in a board sport is not necessarily the same as the normal footedness of the person. Boarders can be goofy-footed, but otherwise kick balls and perform all other activities with their dominant right leg.


So all the tests determine you dominant foot but your dominant foot isn't necessarily your board-footedness.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2010)

Set your bindings at +15 -15 then ride what ever feels better, soon enough you will be riding switch anyway and then everything will blend together, sometimes I change it up so much I forget which way is which.

If your still unsure just run and try and slide on the snow, you will almost always have 1 foot out in front and that will determine whether you are goofy or regular. Kicking foot is rubbish, I am right footed and handed yet am goofy wtf?


----------



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm not sure exactly which test, if any, actually work. When I used to ride I was set-up regular, but I've think I've determined now I'd be more comfortable as goofy. The slide test "confirms" it. I used to tumble from 3 years old up to 5th grade and I let with my left foot. Meaning my left foot was my balance, so I think I'll be more successful as goofy (i hope :laugh.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

i've been instructing for about 8 seasons, so its helpful to know how to find out a person's stance.

Like i said, the 'tug-o-war' and 'sliding across the kitchen floor in your socks' seem to be the most reliable.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

I snowboard regular and skateboard goofy (doing the opposite doesn't work). However, the floor slide sock test works both ways for me. 

ccl: screw those tests and ride the way you feel it. It only takes 2 mins to switch your bindings around anyways :cheeky4:


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Eh, ride what's comfortable. I'm right handed and right footed, but I still ride goofy (wooooooooooooooa scary! )

If you've never ridden, try the tests out and start out like that. Then, if it feels comfortable keep with it. If it sucks, switch.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

crazyface said:


> a right footed person like myself "should" lead w/ the right foot to carve "properly." this is because you are supposed to initiate the carve with your lead foot rather than yuse your trailing foot as a rudder.
> ive always rode regular and finally worked on switch this season. it was much easier to get started with carving riding switch, maybe because it was proper maybe because i know what im doing after 8 years?


You initiate with your lead foot, but most of the work thereafter is done with your rear foot. You also need to understand that carving and turning is two different beasts. Personally, I feel the most important thing about having your dominant foot as the rear one is stopping power.



anti-bling said:


> i've been instructing for about 8 seasons, so its helpful to know how to find out a person's stance.
> 
> Like i said, the 'tug-o-war' and 'sliding across the kitchen floor in your socks' seem to be the most reliable.


Those tests are very general. It is a fact that they do not work on a lot of people. I don't instruct or anything, but I don't think I would use that method to teach. I might be making someone ride a stance that they aren't comfortable with. You already have many members in this thread that vouch for the failure of those tests.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

the "slide across the floor in your socks" method is actually pretty reliable in my opinion. i teach as well and i would just throw a lunch tray on the ground and tell the kids to jump and slide on it. usually they don't think and just do it cause it sounds fun and thats when you'll see which way they feel more comfortable riding. if you just ask them which was feels more comfortable from trying to ride both ways you'll never get a clear answer cause at first its hard and they dont feel comfortable either way.

all those "if your left handed or kick with your right foot" ones are rubbish though.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> the "slide across the floor in your socks" method is actually pretty reliable in my opinion. i teach as well and i would just throw a lunch tray on the ground and tell the kids to jump and slide on it. usually they don't think and just do it cause it sounds fun and thats when you'll see which way they feel more comfortable riding. if you just ask them which was feels more comfortable from trying to ride both ways you'll never get a clear answer cause at first its hard and they dont feel comfortable either way.
> 
> all those "if your left handed or kick with your right foot" ones are rubbish though.


Actually, I think the way you do the sliding method is accurate. Not just sliding on the floor. Your method made me think. I slide on the floor with socks with my left foot in front. But then I slide on ice outside with my right foot. It's weird. I just imagined sliding on a lunch tray though. I'm pretty sure I would slide on that tray with my left foot forward.

I don't know. It's probably more right than wrong. I think the biggest reason I skateboard with my right foot forward is because I can't skate (push) with my right leg worth a crap.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

they only times i had problem with that method is with the mongo pushers. with those kids you either have to break them of their habit of pushing with their front foot or tell them to suck it up and ride the other way.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> they only times i had problem with that method is with the mongo pushers. with those kids you either have to break them of their habit of pushing with their front foot or tell them to suck it up and ride the other way.


Mongo pushing is inherently weird lol. I tried that a few times thinking that I can compensate and ride regular while still pushing with my left. Didn't work out too well.


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

My suggestion is to move into the mountains to study martial arts for 25 years. When you return, you will know which foot is stronger. Which leg should lead.


----------



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

Is the strong leg supposed to be in front or in the back?


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

JWages said:


> Is the strong leg supposed to be in front or in the back?


If you've been reading the tread, you will realize that it doesn't matter. Its not about which leg is stronger, its just about which way feels more comfortable.

Because in the end, when you learn how to snowboard well, you shouldn't need to be muscling through normal turns anyways.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

Here's a trick that actually works in my case: 

Stand on a balance board/ exercise ball (if u can) / or half-shaped exercise ball 

Turn your head left and see how that goes, do same for right side. 

In my case (I'm regular) looking left is fine. But when I look right, balance is tougher to maintain. 

Give it a shot for shits and kicks.


----------



## AlexS (Feb 12, 2010)

Do whoever feels good as your main stance. I personally started goofy, but changed to regular right away.

But yeah, get used to both..being able to ride switch is helpful


----------



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

anti-bling said:


> If you've been reading the tread, you will realize that it doesn't matter. Its not about which leg is stronger, its just about which way feels more comfortable.
> 
> Because in the end, when you learn how to snowboard well, you shouldn't need to be muscling through normal turns anyways.


By stronger I didn't literally mean 'stronger'. I mean everyone has a leg they have better balance with.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

JWages said:


> By stronger I didn't literally mean 'stronger'. I mean everyone has a leg they have better balance with.


The general majority will be like this:

Right handed/footed = Regular

Left handed/footed = Goofy

Ambidextrous = Both ways

That is the best way to start in my opinion. If you are right handed, try regular first. If you aren't comfortable riding like that, go goofy and vice-versa.


----------



## JWages (Feb 5, 2010)

Leo said:


> The general majority will be like this:
> 
> Right handed/footed = Regular
> 
> ...


Oh I did start regular and I'm pretty sure I should be snowboarding goofy. It just goes against the tests except the sliding one. I'm just merely being curious.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea, like I've said, I don't find the tests to be a 100% indicator of the direction you should be riding in. Seems the sliding example is the most accurate though.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

wow, three pages which pretty much says, who gives a fcuk about which foot is dominant, ride whichever way feels best.


----------



## anti-bling (Apr 21, 2010)

Leo said:


> The general majority will be like this:
> 
> Right handed/footed = Regular
> 
> ...


Please stop this, you have no back-up for this statement. The split between goofy/regular riders is about what, 60-40% 

Am i supposed to believe that the majority of the 40% are left-handed?

Handedness makes no difference.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

anti-bling said:


> Please stop this, you have no back-up for this statement. The split between goofy/regular riders is about what, 60-40%
> 
> Am i supposed to believe that the majority of the 40% are left-handed?
> 
> Handedness makes no difference.


ha i wanted to say the same thing when i read it but didnt feel like doing the typing. me and half my friends are goofy riders and not one of us are left handed and i know plenty of left handed regular riders. i like teaching kids who have skated before because they already know which way they ride.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, for S & G's I just thought I would throw this out. I am right handed. I definitely kick with my right foot. I ride my skate goofy, but I push Mongo. I ride my board goofy. My 5 year old is now learning to skate ( which makes me sooooo happy  ) and so far she is neither goofy or regular. She just steps on the board and pushes along. She has no prefernce and switches it up all the time. I think she has potential to rock her little board since it's looking like she will not know the meaning of "switch". It will all just be riding for her.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

Leo said:


> Right footed people ride left foot forward because the rear foot is doing most of the work for stops and turns. Also, ollying is a reason as well.
> 
> Those tests are BS in my opinion. I am all over the place with those tests. I step out with left foot forward when pushed from the back. I slide across the floor with my left foot in front. My dominant leg when I kick is my right. I skateboard with my right foot forward. But then, I ride regular with my left foot forward on a snowboard.
> 
> As someone stated above, ride whatever you feel most comfortable with. Screw the tests.


that's retarded. i understand the sliding stuff but if you skateboard goofy then you SHOULD board goofy. that's like almost saying when i grab a pen i write with my left but if its a pencil, i write with my right. think you accidentally taught yourself or trained to ride regular but should of been taught goofy.


----------



## fredericp64 (Jan 4, 2010)

May sound retarded, but that's the way it works for some ppl. I also skate goofy and snowboard regular. Other way around defs won't work as well.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

SnowBrdScotty said:


> that's retarded. i understand the sliding stuff but if you skateboard goofy then you SHOULD board goofy. that's like almost saying when i grab a pen i write with my left but if its a pencil, i write with my right. think you accidentally taught yourself or trained to ride regular but should of been taught goofy.


Your statement is retarded. Ever considered that the skating on a skateboard might be an issue? I can't skate with my right leg worth shit. Something about the balance with my left leg on the board. It is what it is. I skate with my left leg on scooters too. You sound like someone I knew when they saw me skateboard goofy. He was convinced I should ride goofy on a snowboard too. Fuck that, riding switch is still a chore for me.

One thing that riding opposite stances on snowboard/skateboard did affect though is my ollying. I can nollie way better than I can olly on a snowboard.

I don't know, it's the balance.

As to my previous statement about handedness, I digress then. It was what I was told some time ago. At any rate, I still stand with my comment about fucking the tests and riding what feels right to you.

Those tests only give you a starting point. So either way, nobody is right except the ones who say ride what feels right.

No matter how many tests you do, there is still a chance that the person will end up riding a stance that isn't comfortable.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Everyone just wants to put their 'right' foot forward


----------



## LTManiac (Feb 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> As to my previous statement about handedness, I digress then. It was what I was told some time ago. At any rate, I still stand with my comment about fucking the tests and riding what feels right to you.
> 
> Those tests only give you a starting point. So either way, nobody is right except the ones who say ride what feels right.
> 
> No matter how many tests you do, there is still a chance that the person will end up riding a stance that isn't comfortable.


From this thread, no one is saying "follow the tests 100%." Of course you should ride what is comfortable to you, I don't think anyone is arguing that. 

The sliding test is just used as a potential indicator of being regular or goofy. The people that use this method for teaching are using it as a starting point for students. If you ask a total beginner if they're goofy or regular, they're going to look at you like . If instructors are saying the the most accurate (clearly not always 100%) is the sliding test, then so be it. 

If a total beginner asks you if they should ride with their left or right foot forward and you tell them “just ride what is comfortable for you.” I guarantee you, their next question will be.. “So.. right or left foot forward?” Telling them something vague like “ride what is comfortable to you” doesn’t really help them if they’ve never ridden before, or even 2-3 times.

Again, no one is saying that people should be bound to these tests, they're just used as a possible indicator.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

Goofy. . . .


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

LTManiac said:


> The sliding test is just used as a potential indicator of being regular or goofy. The people that use this method for teaching are using it as a starting point for students.


The problem is that too many people like absolutes. Something can't be 'mostly' right, or 'usually close'. It's either completely right or completely wrong. Food that's bad for you is completely bad. Stuff that's good for you has absolutely no downside. My political party is completely right, and yours is scum. etc.

There are very few things in life that are black and white, when you look closely. Get used to having to do some work to get an answer. And it's "an" answer, not "the" answer. The moment someone tells you they have "the" answer, put one hand on your wallet.


----------

